# The Power Rangers' "Green Ranger" is now an MMA Fighter.



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeaaaaah buddaaaaaaaay!

He's actually the owner of the clothing brand "Jesus Didn't Tap".

Edit: I was so awed that I decided to write an article on it.

Enjoy.

http://mmagearguide.net/slider/a-power-ranger-morphed-into-an-mma-fighter/


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

haha now he looks one mean green ranger haha


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

God i remember the power rangers, and him! I cant remember if it was me watching it as a hyper kid or sitting there having to watch it coz of my lil bro, along with his other programmes, such as noddy, brum, pokemon and the epic tellytubbies. Nothing like using the excuse of having a younger siblin for watching cartoons and crap.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

He got big lol


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy Shit, He's hench as f**k now and those are some sick tats!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

just checked a couple of vids from his karate school site, and its got him kicking the crap (with shite technique) out of smaller and inexperianced ppl, prob his students. Rising Sun Karate Inc.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to see this guy kick ass, haha.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

About 6 mÃ¶nths old mate, i postd a thread bak then called 'mighty morphin mma fighter'


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

jeevan said:


> About 6 mÃ¶nths old mate, i postd a thread bak then called 'mighty morphin mma fighter'


Yeah, heard that he was to make his debut way earlier but had it postponed because his opponent only wanted a boxing match or something.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, he won his amateur MMA debut via omaplata in the first round. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This is the only video that seems to be on the net yet


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks marc!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

His stand up looked pretty bad, esp his kicks. But way to pull out the sub, hardly ever see omplatas.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

piss poor stand up really, i thought this guy was 6th dan green power ranger kickboxing/karate stylee?


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

"come on Jason, do it for eric"

"oh my god, oh my god, he omaplata'd that mudda fukkers arm"

got to love americans LOL. very cringeworthy stand up esp for a 6th dan black belt


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

black belt origami i recon


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

maybe a black belt from matalan? lol

but agree's how he pulled off that omaplata was wicked. it was his cherry pop though so maybe his next performance could be awesome we got to wait and see


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet omoplata!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Razorstorm said:


> black belt origami i recon


lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

any this guy defeeated ivan ooze .. ivan ooze must be a pussy


----------

